# Chinese Water Dragon



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi, my son has a young Chinese Water Dragon. It's about 14 inches., including the tail. Well he was diagnosised with caliciafation (sp?) of the intestions. The x-ray showed a white blob that we first thought might have been a "foriegn body, most likely metal" but it turned out to be this calification. My question is has anyone else ever had to deal with this and how did you deal with it?


----------

